# photo capture software ?



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,
I have recently bought a new sony dscw70 camera and i am thoroughly pleased with it.
i am having one slight problem that i no longer have any photo capture software.
with my last camera a canon a70 i had the ability to plug the camera into the usb port on the computer and use the software provided to take photos via the pc.

does any one know of any programs that would allow me to do this with my new camera?

thanks
Joec


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I use Picasa from google it does most things and is free

http://picasa.google.co.uk/intl/en/#utm_source=en-all-more&utm_campaign=en-pic&utm_medium=et


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Picasa is a brilliant free program, however it won't do picture capture for you on your pc, didn't the camera come with some software?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

check the sony site man im sure theyll have something thatll do the job specifically for your camera


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

i have tried the software that came with the camera and it is only for viewing and downloading the pics.
i have also tred the sony website but to no avail.

anyone have any other suggestions please?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Joe, what is it exactly that you want to do? Is it edit your photos?


Cheers


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

joec said:


> i have tried the software that came with the camera and it is only for viewing and downloading the pics.
> i have also tred the sony website but to no avail.
> 
> anyone have any other suggestions please?


If the software that came with the camera does not con tain picture capture then Im afraid it is highly unlikely your camera supports this function and it is not something you can do aftermarket if that's the case.

This guys reviews are very thorough and packed with good info.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2006_reviews/w70.html


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Hi Joe, what is it exactly that you want to do? Is it edit your photos?


No, the s/w that comes with Canon cameras has a feature that allows you to fire the shutter from within the s/w on your PC but, it seems, that feature doesn't exist with the Sony.

BTW, I've got a Canon (A70) and I'm surprised that since the camera has this feature that there isn't a remote shutter release that plugs into the USB port of the camera to allow you to use this feature


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> No, the s/w that comes with Canon cameras has a feature that allows you to fire the shutter from within the s/w on your PC but, it seems, that feature doesn't exist with the Sony.
> 
> BTW, I've got a Canon (A70) and I'm surprised that since the camera has this feature that there isn't a remote shutter release that plugs into the USB port of the camera to allow you to use this feature


Ahhh right. I see now.


----------



## mesh (Aug 14, 2006)

Why not buy a usb card reader? That should load your pics on the PC .. costs about 6squid.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

looks like canon seem to be one of the very few that allow this.
i will just have to use the old camera for remote capture.

thanks all.


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

mesh said:


> Why not buy a usb card reader? That should load your pics on the PC .. costs about 6squid.


that's just what I did. you just plug it into the usb, then stick in the camera card, & move yr pics onto yr pc & handle them with the MS photo prog. It's not at all sophisticated, but it works. I also import from the camera card into my old canon or hp photo-handling progs


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

joec said:


> looks like canon seem to be one of the very few that allow this.
> i will just have to use the old camera for remote capture.


I'm sure I read somewhere - possibly while searching for a "cable" release for mine, that remote firing of the shutter by software is part of a standard protocol for digital cameras - PTP(?)


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

f1john said:


> mesh said:
> 
> 
> > Why not buy a usb card reader? That should load your pics on the PC .. costs about 6squid.
> ...


Guys, he wants to be able to fire the shutter - i.e. take pictures - using the s/w on the PC, not transfer the pics from the camera to the PC.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

parish said:


> Guys, he wants to be able to fire the shutter - i.e. take pictures - using the s/w on the PC, not transfer the pics from the camera to the PC.


thanks mate at least you know what i am after


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been looking into this too lately, to see if other manufacturers offer it, but to no avail, it seems from my (admittedly brief) search that Canon are the only ones that do it off the shelf.
The only software I found was this
http://www.breezesys.com/PSRemote/index.htm
But again, it's for Canons.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Sports photographers fire cameras remotely. A lot of them take 2 or 3 cameras to a footie match, stick them behind each goal and fire them from the halfway line or wherever, so they cover every angle. Haven't looked into this method myself yet, and I assume the focus and other settings has to be preset, etc, but it may be a partial answer.


----------

